

Elon Musk: The World’s Raddest Man - laacz
http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/05/elon-musk-the-worlds-raddest-man.html

======
stephenhess
One of the aspects of Elon's work that I think is brilliant is his ability to
craft business strategies that are achievable given his current resources and
then build on top of his success. The zip2 -> x.com -> paypal -> spacex ->
tesla story is really well told here.

